# Do I need to replace soffit vents?? And other roofing questions.



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I am in the process of putting on a new roof and having my house painted. Should I have all of my soffit vents replaced while I am at it? 

The current vents were put on when the house was built and were painted over. I have heard that it is not the best to have the vents painted as they can clog the vents up. Although if not painted, they will most likely be white and not blend into the house paint. Is matching of paint little concern vs. having the vents clogged?

Also, I have gotten a few of roofing bids. Most of the companies use subcontractors. One does not. Is this something that I should worry about? One of the companies that uses subs, I have heard good things about their work. Is that something that should concern me or not?I know the deal about the subs possibly attempting to do the work as fast as possible to get their paycheck....

Also, two of the roofers have provided a couple bits of information that I am not sure the difference in materials. Please help me clarify. One roofer says that he will install a Timbertex ridge and the other says that this ridge is not that good and will install a high profile type ridge. Is one better than the other or not matter?

Finally, my bath vents air flows into attic. Is this a problem? Since I am having my roof done, should I have them vented out the roof? Worth the time, money effort? 

Thanks for input.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*The current vents were put on when the house was built and were painted over. I have heard that it is not the best to have the vents painted as they can clog the vents up. Although if not painted, they will most likely be white and not blend into the house paint. Is matching of paint little concern vs. having the vents clogged?*

If painted with care, one or two coats of paint shouldn't cause a problem. Each coat closes the openings a little more, so multiple coats is the issue. If your existing vents have much paint build up, replacement would probably be prudent. Painting to match before installing would also allow setting the vents so any runs don't clog the openings.

*Also, I have gotten a few of roofing bids. Most of the companies use subcontractors. One does not. Is this something that I should worry about? One of the companies that uses subs, I have heard good things about their work. Is that something that should concern me or not?I know the deal about the subs possibly attempting to do the work as fast as possible to get their paycheck....*

Look at the companys' track records. Most construction related companies use subs, especially in today's financial climate. Doing so allows them to get better specialty help when they need it vs keeping a few mediocre guys on payroll. If the work is done properly and a company is known for honoring their warranties, it's of no concern to you how they pay their help or how fast they are. 

*One roofer says that he will install a Timbertex ridge and the other says that this ridge is not that good and will install a high profile type ridge. Is one better than the other or not matter?*

Purely cosmetics.

*Finally, my bath vents air flows into attic. Is this a problem? Since I am having my roof done, should I have them vented out the roof? Worth the time, money effort?* 

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with seeyou's response, but regarding subs, I would ask for proof of insurance from both the contractor your hiring and the subs he/she is having do the work.

Far to many sub contractors are working with improper insurance coverage and in some cases with no coverage at all.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*regarding subs, I would ask for proof of insurance from both the contractor your hiring and the subs he/she is having do the work.

Far to many sub contractors are working with improper insurance coverage and in some cases with no coverage at all.


*I really hadn't considered that. I use some subs, but I require proper coverage before I use them. If their coverage should lapse, my coverage goes into place. I get charged (more) for it, but the coverage is always there. * 
*


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

seeyou said:


> *regarding subs, I would ask for proof of insurance from both the contractor your hiring and the subs he/she is having do the work.
> 
> Far to many sub contractors are working with improper insurance coverage and in some cases with no coverage at all.
> 
> ...


Good point.
Your obviously a contractor who carries proper insurance or you most likely wouldn't know that your coverage picks up what your subs fall short on.

Not all contractors are properly insured tho, they carry to little coverage and claim -0- subs, there for an insurance denial fight would occur in a non-insured sub situation.

I just re-did my business liability insurance this past week and some of the horror stories my rep was telling me was insane.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*you most likely wouldn't know that your coverage picks up what your subs fall short on.*

The reason I know that for sure is I get audited every year and one of my subs let his policy lapse for a month. I had to pay for coverage for him for that month. It was about 10x what it would have cost him if he hadn't let it lapse. He paid me back, but he hasn't let it lapse since (6-7 years).


----------

